# New Cruiser



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

So I got my new sled last week. They recycled alot of the old stuff from my last car, but a few things were added and changed.

I do like the new LED take-downs and alley lights, a very nice change indeed.

The car is going in in a week or two for a new Decatur. Supposed to be a Second Generation with smaller antenas and receiver. Does any one know what changes/differences from the older model may be? I am hopping that it's bi-directional like the hand helds but I will not hold my breath.

The LPR is coming in late fall according to the boss, only bad thing about that is no more automatic car wash for this car, they don't want the cameras getting torn off. Good thing we have a preassure washer in the sally port.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride. Let us know how you like the LPR when you start using it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I'm sure it's wonderful - I've no clue what a Decatur is, nor what LPR is...
> 
> But I'm sure you'll enjoy it all nonetheless.


Radar and License Plate Reader.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

mtc said:


> I'm sure it's wonderful - I've no clue what a Decatur is, nor what LPR is...
> 
> But I'm sure you'll enjoy it all nonetheless.


think LPR is license plate reader


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Two words for you 263....touchless carwash


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck with the new cruising car. As you already know, that "new car smell" doesn't last too long.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, good for you on the LPR...that should be some fun.

Personally, I hate brand new cruisers. Give me one a year or two old that I don't have to handle with kid gloves.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Good luck with the new cruising car. As you already know, that "new car smell" doesn't last too long.


Sigh

Don't I know it.

I share it with a guy who is OCD about cleanliness so I think we can keep it going for a little while.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

It is not a cruiser. It is a super crusier! Kind of like in Knight Rider with the more souped up KITT.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

mtc said:


> I'm sure it's wonderful - I've no clue what a Decatur is, nor what LPR is...


Consider yourself lucky that you never heard of a Decatur unit...your agency must have plenty o' funds!


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

The newer small cone radars by decatur suck in rain! I love'm any other time, but don't work worth shit in rain. Just remember to back off the radar range and it'll work a bit in the rain...FYI:stomp:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

263FPD said:


> The LPR is coming in late fall according to the boss, only bad thing about that is no more automatic car wash for this car, they don't want the cameras getting torn off.


It's not the car wash you need to worry about for your LPR. The software will go tits up the first day and spontaneously combust from reading all of the X numbers on the registrations.



vtdeputy said:


> The newer small cone radars by decatur suck in rain! I love'm any other time, but don't work worth shit in rain. Just remember to back off the radar range and it'll work a bit in the rain...FYI


I don't think it's the RADAR that doesn't work well in the rain...


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

good luck keeping it clean 263..this may help








i think it's MGL 84/13b


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

What the hell is a _new_ cruiser?? You mean, Ford actually makes a Crown Vic _without _dents and _under_ 80k miles??

I'm calling shenanigans..


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

SinePari said:


> It's not the car wash you need to worry about for your LPR. The software will go tits up the first day and spontaneously combust from reading all of the* X numbers on the registrations*.
> 
> *I don't think it's the RADAR that doesn't work well in the rain*...


Haven't run radar in the rain for the past 13 years. Why would I break that pattern?

X numbers? We are getting very special Framingham software, it will full-on ignore all X and A numbers.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dont feel bad mtc. I work for a poor community and had NO IDEA what either one of those things were LMAO!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

This is all you need.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

jedediah1 said:


> good luck keeping it clean 263..this may help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close. It's 270/13b. Falls under the "Crimes Against Public Health" chapter.


Deuce said:


> What the hell is a _new_ cruiser?? You mean, Ford actually makes a Crown Vic _without _dents and _under_ 80k miles??


Or cruisers without "I [Heart] To Fart" stickers....wait...


263FPD said:


> X numbers? We are getting very special Framingham software, it will full-on ignore all X and A numbers.


Hell, in Framingham, if you ignore the X and A numbers, you'll be lucky if the things kicks back three queries a shift. Save the department a few grand...


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Close. It's 270/13b. Falls under the "Crimes Against Public Health" chapter.
> Or cruisers without "I [Heart] To Fart" stickers....wait...


By the way- I meant to post this in my reply- New cruisers might carry the "oh no it's broken factor," but it also means the powers that be will get everything fixed because its still warranty. My 2 year old cruiser had 114k when I complained that it stalled everytime the steering wheel was cranked left, especially when I was turning on a car. "Is it still in the middle of the road? No, you got it moved? Oh well, it's expensive to fix and we only plan another year or so out of that one Try to turn on cars by going right."


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Or cruisers without "I [Heart] To Fart" stickers....wait.....


Classic...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Classic...


 My personal favorite



Still a very Google-able image


----------

